# When is the right age to breed?



## Chemikal (Nov 16, 2006)

I have been hearing all sorts of answers. I just wanna know when is the right time to breed a dog. I dont want to breed to early but I dont wanna breed to late. Is there considered a right time to breed? Like the right time of day or month too breed?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

oh please, your questions are 1st grade.if you know so little about it.Don't do it.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

2-3yrs of age, depending on the breed.


----------



## Ace Of Hearts (Nov 7, 2006)

workingdog said:


> oh please, your questions are 1st grade.if you know so little about it.Don't do it.


Thus comes the one who knows "everything", is thee who knows so little.


----------



## Ace Of Hearts (Nov 7, 2006)

*Well...*

i'd say about 2-3 years is right. Maybe 4 for some dogs. I wouldn't go over 5 if I were you though.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ace Of Hearts said:


> Thus comes the one who knows "everything", is thee who knows so little.


Enough of that... Your point is taken, but lets end it here. Thank you


----------



## MomOf7 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am a breeder. This is not my usual forum I am new.
You posted a thread on breeding in another forum heres the link 
http://www.chazhound.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40511

You got some very good advise there.
I would would not breed your male if I were you. Get him neutered and enjoy his companionship.


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree. . .please neuter your dog and prevent more backyard bred contribution to the dog overpopulation problem. My advice is to forget breeding or spend years prepering to PROPERLY breed and consult a reputable breeder as a guide and find a cocker that has proven his or her conformation and temperament.


----------



## foxywench (Nov 18, 2006)

a dog should NEVER be bred for the first time untill they are at least 2 years old, with large breeds its best to wait untill 3yrs.
anything after 3 years is realy too old for a first litter as the pelvis can fuse causing difficulty in delivery. and they shoud be retired form any breeding program after 5-6 years old.
and breeding should only take place after lots of ofa and cert testing.
unless you show or do agility or feild trils with your dogs, please spay/neuter, pregnancy and delivery can KILL your dog not to mention the puppies, especially when you dont knoe what to look for in complications.
Please dont be a backyard breeder, if you want a puppy adopt from a shelter or find a repuatable breeder.

the general rule of thumb is if you dont know the answers to questions like this your years away from being ready to breed responsibly!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

First question is WHY do you want to breed your dog? Has your dog been proven in show rings or field trials? Are they an excellant example of the breed? Or do you want to breed just because you have a purebred dog, its pretty, its smart, loves kids, etc.?

There are far too many purebred dogs sitting in shelters across the country because someone thought their dog should be bred (for whatever excuse). 

IMO breeding takes a lot of time, money, work. You should know your dog's pedigree and know which lines are good/bad. You don't just put 2 dogs together and expect good results. Breeders take years of studying the breed to produce the best quality dogs. If you haven't done that, then you are no where ready to breed dogs.

Also many dogs should be tested for inheritated diseases/problems. Many dogs now in almost every breed have problems with hip displasia and that cannot be certified by OHA till the dog is 2 yrs old. What tests have you done on your dogs?

IMO if you have not proven your dog and especially if its from a pet shop or backyard breeder, then please have your dog spayed or neutered and love them. If you want more dogs, visit your local shelter or breed rescue group and adopt another dog.


----------



## springermom (Nov 20, 2006)

Dog should be at least 2 years old with ALL proper genetic health testing done. Should also have some kind of title on it.... conformation or hunting, something of the sort. Then you can consider breeding.


----------

